# Lee's Ferry



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone fished Lee's recently? Thinking of making a little pass down that way. How's it fishin this winter? Whats the go to pattern?

Mucho Mahalo!


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm hoping to make my first trip this summer.
Here's a link that may help:
http://www.leesferry.com/report/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I made it down there last spring HighNDry...Not much to report though...Rapala's apparently were the weapon's of choice. I heard of a 9 lb'er. coming up with one...  
I did see two drunk Russian guys !! One rolled down this hill with his pants down and the guy was chasing him... _/O _/O

We didn't fish, we were just traveling through. It cost 14 bucks to get up to the actual Lee's Ferry crossing area.. Nat'l Park...I guess. :? We had to pay it, it's the only way, kind of, to the river...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the site link and info. I hear they are going to open the floodgates again this year and blow all the sand and gravel downstream to imitate the natural river flow and produce sandy beaches for plants and animals (including rafters) to enjoy this summer.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Channel 2's Roughin' It Outdoors had a story on it this past weeked. Here is the link for the story, there are some video's to watch as well.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

That was a good outdoors episode. They were doing pretty good for those bows. It looked like pretty country down there too.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip! never fished it but would like to do so. Surely a hell of a lot warmer down there than up here! Another good option in that neck of the woods for a mid winter retreat is the San Juan.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to get down there but I have 2 problems: That dam job thing, and christmass bills to pay!


----------

